# hard breasts now gone soft



## BBSmythe (Sep 10, 2010)

Just recently had a BFP and initially had quite firm breasts, slightly sore and with veins showing clearly.

They have now gone soft and are much less sore.

Should I be worried that the hormones are no longer working and indicates a miscarriage?

Thanks
BB


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, everyones  symptoms vary and often you have a couple of days with no symptoms and then they return,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BBSmythe (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Emily,

thanks for the reassurance

Had a miscarriage previously so i am analysing everything at the moment!

Thanks for your time,

BB


----------

